# Olive Oil Diet for IBS C



## Guest (Aug 27, 2000)

I have IBS C which can be very painful.I take two tablespoons of Olive Oil on a daily basis and this eliminates allmy symptoms.Check out the post on Parkview Publicationsbulletin board for the Olive Oil posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2000)

Julia..I couldnt find the posts but maybe you could tell me...does this help with nausea too? thanx Patty


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2000)

Pat:The Olive Oil therapy will relieve thenausea. This was the reason why I developed this therapy, because I was getting so sick from the nausea.This will relieve the IBS C symptoms.*Nausea, Bloating, Distention, Back Up.I told my Gastro Doctor about thetherapy and her IBS C patients areon this therapy now.I believe the IBS C condition is based on a missing acid from thestomach, thus replaced daily bythe Oleic Acid/Olive Oil, this regulates the gastrointestinal system.I was sick and tired of Gastro Doctorstelling me my IBS C symptoms hadto do with psychological. I laterdiscovered that the only clinicalstudies that have been done in theU.S. are only done on patients whohave anxiety disorders not geneticallybased IBS C. This is why all the doctorstell you that your condition is psychologically based not geneticallybased. This condition runs in my family.I feel the researchers are absolutelyclueless in discovering a formula thatworks, so I had to discover this therapy myself.Always, check with your Gastro Doctorsand Primary Care Doctors regarding theOlive Oil. Furthermore don't stoptaking any medications you are currentlyon for any other condition. Also,make sure you take the Olive Oil at leasttwo hours before any other medication,because the Olive Oil increases yourmetabolic rate and you want to makesure that your medications absorb intoyour system.I found the web page: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/f...0&startpoint=40 Take Care,Julia


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I believe the IBS C condition is based on a missing acid from the stomach, thus replaced daily by the Oleic Acid/Olive Oil,


Nonsense. The stomach produces only HCl, which has nothing to do with constipation.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 08-27-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2000)

Flux = NonsenseThen explain why the Olive Oil works?Huh?


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:HCl, which has nothing to do with constipation.


Now there is some serious nonsense for my morning reading. Your continued use of absolutes is just depleting more and more of your credibility.While by no means THE prime factor in constipation, on a relative scale, low HCL levels can easily correlate with C.I don't know if you are able to think in a relative sense?ScottySwotty


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Then explain why the Olive Oil works?


It does?


> quote:While by no means THE prime factor in constipation, on a relative scale, low HCL levels can easily correlate with C.


What happens if you don't have any HCl at all?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2000)

Flux:Here is the deal. I use to get really sick with IBS C conditionand by taking two tablespoons of OliveOil on a daily basis this eliminatedall my symptoms. See the posts onOlive Oil on the Parkview Pub posts, confirming that the Olive Oil workson IBS C.Check out Olive Oil on www.botanical.com this confirms that Olive Oil can beused as a laxative.FYI!!!


----------



## wyze88 (Jun 13, 2000)

Flux .. I'm confused here. Do you think you are being helpful ? Is that your intention ? I'm sorry to say I don't think it's working for you. And if being helpful is not your main intention, why do you bother ? Some kind person is sharing for the benefit of others a wonderfully simple and inexpensive solution she has found to be most effective -- why does that make you angry and sarcastic ? Can't you allow for anyone else to be right just sometimes ? Please Flux, you must have ulcers by now. But hey, olive oil is good for them too, you know. Never too late to try.







Anyway I hope lots of people will try the good oil as suggested here. At least this will bump for everyone.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:all my symptoms. See the posts on Olive Oil on the Parkview Pub posts, confirming that the Olive Oil works on IBS C


There is no formal evidence that olive oil is useful for constipation. Those are just anecdotes.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Two tablespoons is lot of added fat to the diet! I keep mine down to 1 tablespoon a day of added oils or butter. I'd gain weight in no time if I added extra.JeanG


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

If we're just talking anecdoctal evidenece then my anecdotal evidence suggests that olive oil makes no difference to C for me.I eat it pretty much every day.Is it supposed to work like cod liver oil?


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

Mineral Oil has long been recommended for c.... maybe it contains the same properties that makes Olive Oil work.Not that I have that problem... I'm d.


----------



## peaceatsunrise (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi, I am IBS-C and have been doing 2 tablespoons of cold pressed virgin olive oil everynight with dinner for 3 weeks now. I have not had any problems with my IBS since. It makes everything smooth as silk (literally), I don't care why it works, I'm just glad that it does. I also have trigger foods, foods like swiss cheese, chocolate, milk and mushrooms (molds). Good luck!!!!


----------



## wyze88 (Jun 13, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

COMMENT after (2) days watching the thread:This is an interesting topic, because it was actually "studied", comparing olive-oil for D to mineral oil. Quantitatively no less. Now, the study I remember reading found that the mineral oil made the subjects go more, but the olive oil did not. Yet, I too like many of you, know people personally who swear by it. So it may be another one of those individual susceptibility and dose-related effect situations. Just an interesting observation that needs to be made more often in threads like this. Sometimes it seems that so-called "anecdotal data" (the "damning-phrase" of the moment) is considered Selectively-Credible: sometimes "good post" and credible, sometimes Automatically Discreditable depending upon the beliefs and attitude of the label-assignor. This is just not the case in reality-based patient care. It is not so clear-cut "at the bedside", or in this case "at the bedpan side".I have personally seen too many times in clinical situations (much more "critical" than this) the attitude: "That's never gonna work because XYZ investigator found it did not". Or "I have never seen it so it does not exist". Well, maybe in the sample population or in that persons experiential realm...but then there is always that patient or group of patients whose response to the treatment contradicts everybody who "poo-pooed" it. And the therapist is left wondering what might have happened had the same method been tried on all the Others from whom it was witheld, when there was no reasonable expectation that trying it would cause any harm. Were those people harmed then by witholding it?So then some folks run to the shelter of the "placebo effect" verdict. In a case like this, maybe, maybe NOT. But so what? If the patient gets Relief from olive oil, and it costs them a couple of bucks for the relief, has the patient been harmed or helped?If you have C I personally suggest you Try it. It's probably in the pantry anyway! And I am hard-pressed to see how it could harm anyone to try it.If it works for you GREAT because whoever posted this idea did you a good turn, even if no one knows for sure exactly how or why! If not, the world is round. You'll get there.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:This is an interesting topic, because it was actually "studied",


And this study took place where?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Aren't you the guy who told me to go to the medical library myself when I asked for a reference to be posted?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

What is the caloric value of mineral oil vs. olive oil? THat may be a deciding factor for many of us!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Tiss:Olive oil is 120 calories per tablespoon, so if you're doing 2 tablespoons a day that's 240 extra calories.I don't know what mineral oil is. BTW, I think I remember hearing that if you are taking mineral oil you should not take any other laxatives. I'll have to look it up.JeanG


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Julia41-If I decide to give the olive oil or mineral oil a try, should I stop taking citrucel and stool softeners? I'm little confused about what's OK to mix and not mix. I wonder about the acidophilus-Is it OK to use this and the oils at the same time?


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:What happens if you don't have any HCl at all?


Exactly. You'd get the worst kind of constipation of all


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Julia,There are different kinds of olive oil, extra light to extra heavy. Which kind do you use?------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Tiss:I take 2 tablespoons of 100% Pure Olive Oil,Naturally Pressed, Extra Light from www.bertolli.com I have a very severe case of IBS C sincebirth. I was sick and tired of vomitingbile. So, I decided to start takingOlive Oil, because I was getting no wherefast with any of the over counter medications. The Olive Oil eliminates all my symptoms.My GI Doctor has her patients on this therapy, I had to tell her, because theydo not learn this in medical school. Theyare taught this a psychological illness.Wrong.In any event, I know that Olive Oil has240 Calories - 2 Tablespoons, but it beats vomiting bile. That was one ofthe many symptoms I Hated. I tried Citrate Mag, Citrucel, Fiber,Bran, and Chemical everything and theyalways made the situation worse. Stopthe Citrucel, Fiber, Bran for oneweek. Never STOP any prescription medications. Always, check with yourdoctor. Also, did you know that Mineral Oil hasa drying effect. Next time you go tostore, try a moisturizer with Mineral Oiland a Water Based moisturizer. In10 to 20 minutes the Mineral Oil moisturizerwill dry your skin and the Water Basedmoisturizer will keep you skin moisturized.I use "Curel". So, to answer your question,I would never use Mineral Oil, the tastealone, would make me Gag. At least withthe Olive Oil you can pour it on chicken,fish, or veggies.Good Luck!!!Julia


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Hello Rose!!I take 2 tablespoons of Extra Light, 100% Pure Olive Oil, Naturally Pressed, from www.bertolli.com. Check out my post to Tiss.Also, the following web page: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Wyze88, Scott, & Mike:Thank you for your posts!!!This is a very cost effective therapy andit allows people with this condition toget back to living a life. This is mypurpose for making the original post.Again, I do appreciate the response.Take care,Julia


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Exactly. You'd get the worst kind of constipation of all


No, it should have no effect. Constipation and stomach acid are *not* related.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Just going away again and took a one minute peek down the board.2-more cents:The question on calories...JeanG is correct on the calories of olive oil, as it is "emulsified and digested".Mineral oil has no calories...it is not digested...it lubricates and covers the mucosal lining in the colon ..blocking water reabsorption, and passes through in time.I'm a vapor trail......................


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Julia-OK, yesterday I went and bought some Extra virgin olive oil made by Bertolli-is that the right kind? I did not recall that you said to get the "naturally pressed" kind? I wonder if that will make any difference?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Hi Tiss:I take the Extra Light 100% Pure Olive Oilfrom Bertolli on a daily basis.The IBS C patient doesn't have the abilityto manufacture the Hydrochloric Acid andthis is why you need to take an edibleacid.webpage: Please read and show your doctor http://onhealth.com/conditions/columnist/item,46020.asp Good Luck!!Julia


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

WOW i just read this on advice of a friend! its unreal how you post about something good,or something thats works for you,try to share it,and get attacked by the sharks! Is this still helping you? i hope it is.The thing that caught my eye is that "throwing up bile" this is and has been a problem for me as well,on and off,bright yellow first thing in the morning,is this whats happening to you? what the hell is it from? i know too as soon as i wake up,if thats the deal,i run YUK! I'll take that oil and gain a few pounds anyday,before i put up with that bile stuff! calories? i could care less! Good Luck,and if you don't feel like taking anymore grief,e mail me!







Krissy


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Question for Julia, Resident Olive Oil Guru







i've also heard that apple cider vinegar helps with digestion (not sure exactly how or why) do you think it would detract from the olive oil's effectiveness if i took the 2 tblesp. in the form of an oil & vinegar dressing? would lemon juice be better than cider vinegar?thanks,ms. a/r------------------"A good reliable set of bowels is worth more to a man than any quantity of brains."--Henry Wheeler Shaw


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

I am C/D type (which makes IBS a real puzzle to handle). Olive oil at night, let's say an hour before going to bed, seems to help. I had no problem mixing it with other stuff I take (such as red elm powder). Since our conditions can be very complex, I don't take any chance anymore by trying to avoid "non-bio" food.Trust me: it makes the monitoring simplier when you know what's in the product. So, I buy organic olive oil as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Krissy:Thank you for your post!!!I saw it at work today. I am usually very busy, so I only get a second or two to check and see if anyone has posted.Anyway, my brother/chemist is a big shot at the FDA and my roommate/physician asst. is a walkin/talkin medical encyclopedia. So, I can readily get feed back from both of them, regarding the Olive Oil. They both think this therapy is AWESOME!! So, I pretty much ignore most of the negative stuff. The pointof my posting this therapy, is because I would get "wicked sick", means extremely sick from this condition and I needed somerelief. My roommate was getting more upset than I was about this conditionbecoming more progressive. So, he kept after me to find a solution. So,I went to get an Oil change one day onmy car and then it finally hit me thatI must be missing an acid in my stomach,thus I needed to find a edible acid (OliveOil) and see if would work. Presto:It Worked!! Finally..something.Now, I have a very severe case of thisIBS C thing. So, I had to make sure itworked, before I let anyone know aboutthis therapy. This would be the responsiblething to do. So, I took the therapy forSeven Months before I let anyone know thatit worked. Cuz, I had to make sure it worked.I was sick and tired of getting false hope..because stuff would work for maybe 2 to 3 months and then stop. So, I made surethat it worked and then posted.The whole bile things that was bugging methe most and since the esphogus collapsedthat kinda made me rethink this wholeIBS C condition. Since, one would needto breath in order to be alive..commonsense.. I am trying to be a little funny,because that is how I always dealt withthis very devastating condition.The answer to the Olive Oil therapy is "YES" it regulates the gastrointestinal system.. no more vomiting bile and itcan be taken on a daily basis, thusreplacing the hydrochloric acid/missingacid and it works continuously. This was the whole point of the originalpost.. some relief finally.Thanks again,JuliaBeantown


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Since I'm a D person I left this post alone for a while, but decided to post my own experience with mineral oil.As a 16-year-old, and again as a 24-year-old I had surgery on my rectum. Both times I was given 2 tablespoons of mineral oil a day to help with elimination (usually mixed with orange juice). Within a week, both times, I had pure mineral oil running out my rear end uncontrollably! So my guess would be that "Yes" it would work just like the olive oil. And if, as someone else said, there are no digestable calories in it I feel sure you would get the same results without worrying about weight gain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Ordeal:::BUT.. the BIG BUT...Does Mineral Oil have the same Value as Olive Oil? Olive Oil has been testedand is known to have protective valuebecause of the Vitamin E/Antioxidant andhelps fight against the big C "Cancer".Since, maybe the antioxidant found inOlive Oil, would help against gene mutation,thus NOT creating the polyps found inthe colon. Just a thought.Hence, the point of using Olive Oil andyou can't pour Mineral Oil on food.Plus, Mineral Oil is known for A. Itslousy taste, B. It has an enormous dryingeffect as a moisturizer.. I hate to seewhat it does on the intestinal tract.The whole protective thing is what has got me hooked on the Olive Oil..look at theMediterean Diet. Since, I have theworst metabolic rate ever and I meanever. I am not some moose, but if I canmetabolize the Olive Oil anyone shouldbe able too.Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Krissy::Sorry for the post twice. The websitelast night was having problems.Julia


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Dear Ms. Anal-Retentive:Love the name.. first of all. My friendsat work.. where quite impressed by youimagination and hard thought that mighthave gone into thinking of a name, suchas the one you picked.Now, down to business. The big IF aboutApple Cider.. is Apple's are known forproducing "gas", if I might say so mildly.So, picture it, you might consider..pouring the Olive Oil on your food,say Veggies, Chicken, foods that makeyour stomach not feel like it is aboutto explode. After a while you will noticethe Olive Oil will help you digest these foods better, when you pour theOlive Oil on them.So, my history with Apples Juice/AppleCider, even though "I Love" the taste,I wouldn't. See, my take on this wholeIBS C thing is that it is a food sensitivitycondition, based on the missing acid.Thanks for your post.Julia


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Marie-Jo:Thank you for your post.Definitely, stick to a organic Olive Oil.This condition, as you know, can be set offby just one thing and ruin your day. Definitely, stick to what you know, worksfor you.Take care,Julia


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Thanks Julie! i don't get something,if so many people are willing to pay for cassettes that help them,then why not be open to something else? no you don't eat the cassettes,but this is pure,its not poison,so whats the huff about? same with me,whats all the attacking about? i won't sit around and cry over this forever,my birthday is October 20th,and i swore to myself,i would find something to make me feel better by then! thanks again Julia,Krissy


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

jean g mentioned just taking one tablespoon instead of two. does this work? i am trying to watch the fat in my diet...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Olive oil, hmmm sounds like it bears some investigation. Wonder if they can put this stuff in capsules? Just like the Ezekial bread, if olive oil works for you, then go for it....nothing succeeds like success. Cant imagine why anyone would talk down a regimen that clearly helps and is safe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

4WillieC:Yeah!!Absolutely!!!I bought the empty capsules and poured the Olive Oil in them, to check in seethe effects on the gastrointestinal systemand took 4 capsules in the morning, everyday.It works!!! But, doesn't give the same effectiveness as the pure liquid. TheBIG DEAL, issue would be contamination,Olive Oil, must be kept in a dark area,dry, and cool place. So, you get one drop ofcontaminated Olive Oil, you would DIE.So, this would be the BIG downside. See the point.Got it!!!Thanks,JuliaJulia


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Krissy:"Ignorance is Bliss"I don't get the shark thing either. If itis safe, simple and cost effective and it iscommonly used in Europe, where is the degree of difficulty??Huh??Especially, when I tell my doctors aboutthe therapy, they say, keep using it. Thenthey turn around and tell other people about the therapy. Again, where is thedegree of difficulty??Thanks again,Julia


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2000)

thanks, Julia







i'll try it that way...i've also decided to toss out all my other cooking oils so that i HAVE to use olive oil whenever i cook...w/ the extra light, as opposed to the darker varieties, it goes with everything, even Asian cuisines.--ms. a/r------------------"A good reliable set of bowels is worth more to a man than any quantity of brains."--Henry Wheeler Shaw


----------



## adrian wium albertyn (May 8, 2000)

For ibs problems Macadamia oil should be more effective than Olive oil.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2000)

Adrianoes Macadamian Oil have an antioxidantfactor and has it been studied for acids,and benefit to protect. Like theMeditterean Diet. It is all about reducing the risks.Symptoms, Cancer, Polyps That is why the Olive Oil has been researchedand been tested for lowing cancer risks. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract Check out JeanG's post. They are veryhelpful.Julia


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

Julie: Only brought up the subject of olive oil vs. mineral oil in reference to the difference in calories! I know that many on this board fight a constantly loseing battle for weight control and if you figure it out you will see that at 120 calories per tablespoon x 2 tablespoons a day you are taking in 240 extra calories a day. 240 x 365 = 87,600 extra calories a year. You will gain approximately 1 pound for every 3,500 extra calories you take in, so therefore it is quite possible to gain approximately 25 (twenty-five) extra pounds a year! For some of us that is just NOT an option. So if mineral oil produces the same result without the calories, then I say, for those with C, go for it!


----------



## adrian wium albertyn (May 8, 2000)

JULIA.Macadamia oil is 84% monounsaturated which contains oleic fatty acid plus the highest known level of palmitoleic fatty acid.


----------



## peaceatsunrise (Aug 25, 2000)

I don't care what any of you think.....OLIVE OIL DOES HELP SOME PEOPLE WITH CONSTIPATION!!!!! I have been doing olive oil therapy for 2 months now and have not had an attack. So I guess it works for some people, doesn't it. It makes me mad that some of you actually argue with some of us that are actually taking this type of product to relieve our pain. I would think you would be supportive of our plight, not question ever little medical term you see. So what if the HCL concept doesn't agree with the olive oil therapy or the bodys ability to digest. Get on with your life!!!!!Olive oil is the best for me. Thank you GOD!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2000)

Peace....well said, and I agree.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Sure, C or D and the amount of stomach acid can be related. If your stomach is too acidic, you can have a problem with your digestion; if your stomach is too low in acid, you can have a problem with your digestion. I've experienced both myself.Glad the olive oil is helping!







(But, hmm, it sure doesn't seem to be lowering my own polyp production!







) Guess the oil sort of helps "lubricate" some of the ol' parts! (I don't understand the theory, though, about how it helps to change one's stomach acid.) Also, a tbsp/day of flax oil is supposed to help.Also, think of another angle: fatty acids. Many of us these days simply do not consume enough "good fat," and our essential fatty acid levels may be screwed up big time. Some people have really started touting the benefits of monosat. oils such as olive oil (omega-9). I've heard it suggested that it can even help lower the "bad" cholesterol levels in one's blood (but, at least, it's not supposed to raise them). We also need to make sure we get a proper balance of different types of fats: definitely omega-3 and -6 too. If we don't have a good balance, our immune systems are at risk.[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 10-09-2000).]


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

Have all of you guys who use the olive oil diet tried the Ezechiel Bread? I'm curious as to whether it works, and why you chose to consume olive oil rather than the Ebread.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Sure, C or D and the amount of stomach acid can be related. If your stomach is too acidic, you can have a problem with your digestion; if your stomach is too low in acid, you can have a problem with your digestion. I've experienced both myself.


These statements are generally *false*.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2000)

I guess I am just reading through this and I can't believe how some of you treat each other. I thought this was a place we could go to give each other thoughts and helpful IDEAS. Everyone is different and different things work. We are all suffering the same things. We should be able to work together and bump ideas off. Not insulting and battering each other.Scootch


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2000)

Peaceatsunrise & 4willieC & Bubbles & hipjan & Scootch!!!!Hi this is Julia41!!!You have all got the right approach to thistherapy. If it works for your system, thenwhy not use it, as an effective therapy for the IBS condition. This is whyI made the original post, because mysystem was getting devastated by theIBS condition. Oh, what a concept, getthrough a day without the devastatingsymptoms. hmmm!!! or just get sick!!!Not to big of a learning curve.For all the other people who do not getthe theory/therapy. K.I.S.S.Scootch you have got it right!! Why botherdebating the therapy, when it has absolutelystrong benefits, eliminates symptoms,helps protect against colorectal cancer,and free radicals, because of the antioxidant value.Thank you!!!Julia41


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2000)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2000)

This sounds great, but what about our cholesterol? Olive oil is meant to be the best oil to use in cooking, but we are still not meant to overindulge. So this would concern me.Sharon


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2000)

Sharon:The Olive Oil is a good essential fatty acid.This helps reduce the bad cholestrol.Webpages: http://onhealth.com/conditions/columnist/item,46020.asp http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/o/olive-06.html http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract The Olive Oil is studied in many countriesfor the benefit to the breast cancersas well as colorectal cancers. I have manymore studies, but I thought you wouldlike to see these webpages, which showthe studies.Julia


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

I posted this question before, but hadn't gotten many answers. Have all of you guys who use the olive oil diet tried the Ezechiel Bread? I'm curious as to whether it works, and why you chose to consume olive oil rather than the Ebread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2000)

Bubbles:No, I have not tried the "E" bread. I very really eat bread. The Olive Oildoes help with the digestion of the bread.It is all about the digestion process forme.. If I know the food is easy to digest..I will eat it.Okay.. I should of answered this in oneof my earlier posts. Sorry for the delay.Have a good day!!!Julia


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Okay, you guys have me curious. I tried a tablespoon last night. Actually, it kind of burnt going down but that could be because I'm constantly clearing my throat so it's always a bit sore. Should I continue with 1T. for a few days or just increase it right away? Didn't notice much difference this morning. I also take 1t. of Perdiem in the a.m. and one in the p.m. to keep the stool soft.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Hello Catherine:I am Julia41!!! I made the original post. I have an extremely severe case of IBS C.I take the Olive Oil straight, but whatyou might want to do is add it to yourfood. (i.e. chicken, fish) Pour iton the food.. do not cook it into yourfood.. it doesn't work .. if you do.In any event, pour it onto your food,the taste pretty much blends into thefood, therefore, reducing the bittertaste, but giving you the enough OliveOil to help the digestion process.Good Luck!!!Always check with your GI Doctor!!!Julia


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Julie, I actually don't mind taking it "straight." It seems no worse to me than the Perdiem. The texture's nasty but that's okay. I can get use to anything if it works! I'm calling tomorrow for a gastro appointment. I was going to anyway for my nausea problem so I'll ask about this, too.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Catherine:Also, tell you GI Doctor the followinginformation.webpages: http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/o/olive-06.html http://onhealth.com/conditions/columnist/item,46020.asp http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...3&dopt=Abstract http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract This the type of information doctors read.Also, I forgot to mention, drink lots ofwater the next day. You might have to increase the dosage of Olive Oil just to get your system to respond. By the way, I use to vomiting bile andblood on a weekly basis.. I don't vomitinganymore. I never believed this was apsychological condition... I always new ithad to do with a missing acid or low acid.Check the low hydrochloric acid information.Good Luck!!!!Julia


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

I have acid reflux and I have tried a number of things in the past and have found calcium supplements and digestive enzymes to help most of the time. When I heard julia41 talk about being helped from bile and acid I also gave the olive oil a try. I have found that I need two tablespoons to work for me, one does not help and mixing it with orange juice helps better than other juices. It really is a great product and has so many healthy benefits. ------------------ http://www.digestioninfo.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

First:: Loose the Orange Juice!!! Thisis too much Acid.. I WOULD VOMITING BIG TIMEWHEN I WOULD DRINK ORANGE JUICE OR ANYTHINGWITH ACID. WRONG>>WRONG>> DRINK A NECTAR JUICE.Second: Add the Olive Oil to your (i.e. Chicken or Fish)Julia


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

I guess I am just an oddball in how it works for me. I have tried in in juices that are not acidic and in salads. For some reason the orange juice and olive oil just before bed is what works the best for me. I am glad that you pointed out that for most people this could hurt them by using olive oil and orange juice.------------------ http://www.digestioninfo.com


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

oh, yes, kwilim, about the orange juice. if you have acid reflux (that's at all bad), I don't understand how you can drink it, esp. at bedtime? hmmmm....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Julia,HEY GIRL! LOL there are a few things i wanted to discuss with you,diet,etc.I have my E mail blocked,do you talk to Mike from Leap? he has my address,i want to talk without the sharks swimming around (you know what i mean) LOL







Krissy


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

Krissy::TOTALLY!!!!I will give my e-mail address... sooooyou can contact me.Thanks!!!Julia


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Julia,ok i got it,i mailed you! Mike is such a sweetheart,hes the only one i trust on this board,for real,LOL Krissy


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2000)

kwillim:Thank you for your post!!! I reread it andnow I get it..but the Olive Oil works..right... Also, is that your website.. cuz I checkedit out before.. pretty awesome..Julia


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Well, I've been having two tablespoons of olive oil every night for a week now. I have been using cold pressed extra virgin. I haven't noticed too much difference, but I really have a pretty severe case of IBS C. Should I try four tablespoons per day? I don't have to worry about the calories, fortunately. Also, Julia, how important is it that I use 'extra light' as opposted to 'virgin'? Does it really matter, and why? If light olive oil contains an essential ingredient then virgin will have it also, it would seem. Anyone have any opinions on this? I'm wondering because I love the taste of the green virgin oil.Lisa


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Lisa P:Most of the studies on Olive Oil have beenon extra virgin (green) olive oil. This is used in the mediterranean diet. Vitamin Eis the antioxidant found in Olive Oil.This is suggested to protect and reducethe colon cancer rate structure. TheUniversity of Oxford, England, just dida study on the effectiveness of the OliveOil and the reduction of colon cancer.I found the light Olive Oil works formy system. If you add additional Olive Oil remember the calories. But,I think you might need to increase the dosage of Olive Oil to get your system regulated. This is dependingon how extreme your IBS C condition isfor the day. I have an extreme case ofIBS C and the amount of Olive Oil I take isdependent on the amount of food. Pour theOlive Oil on all your meals for that dayand see how it changes transit time onyour digestive system. Also, always check with your GI Doctor and show your GI doctorthis information from these webpages.Look at Mike's post regarding food sensitivity and IBS. I strongly believe thiscondition is based on food sensitivity, since I have had this condition since birth.webpages to look at: http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/o/olive-06.html http://onhealth.com/conditions/columnist/item,46020.asp http://www.allhealth.com/conditions/digest...4,127_4,00.html http://cbshealthwatch.medscape.com/medscape/c/login.asp http://cbshealthwatch.medscape.com/medscap...sp?RecID=223111 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...1&dopt=Abstract http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...3&dopt=Abstract http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract http://cbshealthwatch.medscape.com/medscap...B=4&Channel=NaN Let me know!!!Take Care,Julia


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Extra virgin cold-pressed olive oil is supposed to be the healthiest type. I'm not knocking olive oil, anyone, and I use it nearly every day myself. But please don't forget about other fats either, such as omega-3 oils like flax. I consider omega-3 to be a wonder "remedy" for me in some ways (and our modern diets are so lacking in omega-3).


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

HipJan:Absolutely!!! Omega 3 Fatty Acids are essential.. http://cbshealthwatch.medscape.com/medscap...brary&DietImg=1 http://cbshealthwatch.medscape.com/medscap...brary&DietImg=1 Good Point!!!Thanks!!Julia


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

julia41 - YES, the olive oil works great for my acid reflux. I use the extra virgin, first cold pressing. My way might be wrong for most but it works for me. As with most natural remedies, trial and error seems to work the best in finding out what works and what doesn't for each individual. I always try different types and different combinations. For me the orange juice works the best. Yes, Digestioninfo.com is my web site. Please feel free to post on the bb there, anytime, about the olive oil. ------------------ http://www.digestioninfo.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2000)

Kwilim:Absolutely!!! I couldn't agree with you more!!! Everyonehas different reaction to any therapy forIBS C or D. Excellent!!!Thank you!!!Julia


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2000)

Bump!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

Calling All C PeopleWhat's helped you?Olive Oil?Experience?Ezekiel 4:9 Bread?Other?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

Does the olive oil help the poop slipe out or make it soft. You see I don't know what type I am. I have to force severely to go to the bathroom even bleed alot because of all the forcing. But when It comes out it isn't hard or dry. It is actually soft, ribbon like or like diarrhea sometimes. So what am I. I go every day, but always forced. Manual force to be exact on my lower left side which pushes the trapped gas out and then everything else shoots out. Sorry to be so graphic. Would the oil help the straining. Looloo


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2000)

I'm new to the board. What does'BUMP' mean? Could it be used when someone is about to type a scintillating and thoughtful comment but are suddenly struck down by the urgent need to run to the loo? (I typed levela the other day instead of levels for this very reason).


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2000)

Just seen this and will give it a go (what harm can it do?).As far as the additional calories go, I personally have trouble meeting my required calorie intake on my mainly rice & veg (no wheat etc.) diet, so for me this is an additional bonus.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Olive Oil vs Mineral Oil and other anecdotes.I now this isn't 'pure' science, but for one to isolate more accurately, it was the olive oil, even after 7 months, you would need to stop taking it and see if symptoms return--if one would be willing to do that!! (scientific studies aside).Having said that, I have a question. Since both mineral and olive oil work (for the sake of argument), I want to know does olive oil give the awful yellow anal leakage that mineral oil eventually produces?Also, I wonder if people for whom it works were previously on what might be considered a predominantly lower fat diet? And, (pant, pant), I don't have my gallbladder anymore, and my diet is henceforth relatively low fat. What sort of trouble might 2 tblsps of oil a day cause for me?Loo Loo--you sound like C predominantly. You can have a soft stool or even episodes of D and still be C. The ribbons are because your bowel is in spasm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2001)

BUMP!!!!!!!![This message has been edited by julia41 (edited 02-10-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2001)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Just adding my tuppence worth that Julie deserves a big thank you for her post. Yea Gods why would anybody "knock" this, so simple and easy to try. After all if one does try it and find that it maybe doesn't work for your particular case, where's the harm and it's cost virtually nothing? I use "extra virgin first cold pressed" in all my cooking and salads, as well as consuming omega 3 & 6 EFA's, but I'm still going to give the 2 Tbps straight a day a go.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Julia41 and Krissy -Throwing up bile? That's a constipation side-effect? I was wondering because once when I had surgery to remove a cyst from my ovary, the enema didn't work and as soon as they started me on solid foods I began puking bile. We previously assumed that they gave me the wrong medication (which they did, so that could be part of it -- A DIURETIC!!) Do you think the reason I was throwing up bile could be that I was severely constipated?EVERYONE ELSE--Another thing -- any suggestions on meals or dishes to mix the olive oil with? I can't drink any oil alone because it makes me gag.Another thing -- whoever was saying: "Noooo, it doesn't work" was being childish. If it works for one person it may work for more, and I've heard it works for more than one person. That's a good enough reason to try it for me. If you're a sceptic, try it! If it doesn't work for you, it doesn't work for you. Don't gripe about such a controversial and individual thing.-Amy


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2001)

Nina M!!!!Thank you for your response!!!My thoughts totally... if it works forme ... maybe it would work for other people too..You could also add the Extra Virgin First Pressed Olive Oil to your food.Just pour it on your food!!!!!Also, Olive Oil is known to lower cholesterol.Thanks again!!!Julia


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2001)

Amy22:Thank you for your post!!!!I would have you ask a doctor regardingthe chemical breakdown of the chronicconstipation and why the body createsthe excess bile. But, from what I have learned so far,that the Olive Oil reduces the excessbile, stimulates the pancreas and regulates the gastrointestional system.Always, check with your doctor whenyou are trying something new that mightgive you some relief from this chroniccondition.I checked out your website... prettycool!!!!Thanks again,Julia41


----------



## Redfern (Mar 14, 2001)

This has been a most interesting thread. I appreciate all the responses - even the negative, challenging ones. We need to have misinformation corrected if possible. I do agree that this needs to be done in a respectful manner, however. This type of open discourse will help to bring out the truth. Everyone IS DIFFERENT and what works for one person may not work for another. There may not be any logic behind why something works but it DOES! I am trained in science, nutrition, and anatomy and physiology. I would like to add some information concerning mineral oil. It has no calories because it is not absorbed by the body. It has a definite laxative effect but doctors do not prescribe it because it seriously interferes with the absorbtion of vitamins and other important nutrients the body needs.There is some research on flaxseed oil. They have a web site. I use it and it works fairly well for me. One benefit of flaxseed oil over olive oil is the omega-3 fatty acids which are crucial and in short supply in our diets. I take 2 tablespoons in a fruit smoothie (homemade) every morning. Olive oil could be taken this way as well.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been using olive oil on my Ezekiel bread. I toast it and poor 1-2 TBs of olive oil over the bread and then sprinkly a teeny bit of salt on it. I love the taste and it takes alot of the dryness out of the bread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2001)

Deniselease read this information and giveit to your doctors.Julia41


----------



## Redfern (Mar 14, 2001)

One point not mentioned about mineral oil is that it interferes with the absorbtion of nutrients. Most doctors don't recommend it as a constipation aid. It does work but it seems like you should experiment with the less harmful methods first. Mineral oil is derived from petroleum and is not a food product. It is not absorbed and therefore has no calories. Olive oil has calories but is a natural food product. Flaxseed oil is also good to try but it must be kept refrigerated. I put 2 tablespoons in a fruit smoothie every morning. Refern


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

U can also get whole Flaxseed in a product called Missing Link - made by a company called Savant I think. try www.designinghealth.com for info.HTHKKat


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2001)

PROSTAGLANDINS, HORMONE-LIKE SUBSTANCES MADE FROM ESSENTIAL FATTTY ACIDS, CAN BE EITHTER BENEFICIAL OR HARMFUL TO THE BODY DEPENDING ON WHAT TYPE OF FOODS YOU EAT. IF YOU EAT PLENTY OF FLAX SEED OR OLIVE OIL, YOUR PROSTAGLANDINS WILL KEEP PMS AT BAY AND INFLAMMATION UNDER CONTROL. OLIVE OIL ARE EFFECTIVE AT BOOSTING THE IMMUNE SYSTEM WHEN USED IN COMBINATION WITH A PLANT BASED DIET. THIS IS OUT OF THE BOOK "THE IMMUNE SYSTEM CURE", WHICH IS ABOUT THE PLANTS "STEROLS AND STEROLINS"OLIVE OIL ARE FATTY ACIDS ARE ASSOCIATED WITH HDL"GOOD CHOLESTEROL"HOPE THIS HELPS,,,MOUCHER


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

Moucher!!!Thank you!!Take care,Julia41


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2001)

Hi, first of all, I just want to say that I can't believe how helpful this bulletin board has been. I'm 20, and I've had IBS-C for over 3 years now, but I just finished two years worth of tests and exams all horrible and embarrasing (as I'm sure many of you know), and of course they found nothing wrong, but of course since I can't eat or function normally IBS-C is what's wrong. To the annoying guy who's putting down Julia's information, get lost. Seriously, I mean, everyone's just offering their own personal cures, and no one's cures work for everyone, but the fabulous part is that even if the cure works for one person, then I don't care if it's scientifically proven or not, it helped someone, and isn't that what's the whole medical field is geared toward anyway. So tomorrow I'm going to try the olive oil, and since my symptoms are identical to all the people who have tried the olive oil, I'm excited and hope it'll work.And if it doesn't, then I'll try something else. But I'll be sure to be grateful to each person who submitted their opinions and their suggestions. And until Mr. Flux comes up with a cure himself, he should just shut up







.I'll write as again as soon as I see results. But thank you to everyone who writes on this bulletin!!!


----------



## Redfern (Mar 14, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2001)

BUMP!!!


----------



## rvz (Nov 28, 2018)

DId you eat low fat diet for the olive oil to work?


----------

